# Lock On!



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2010)

> Utsuru Sanada is a professional photographer at the age of 17, he can guess the exact 3 sizes of any girl, he can memorize anything he sees, and he can counterattack karate moves (Most guys would want these abilities). Why? Because he has superb photographic memory called ?Shutter Eye? (Shutter as in the shutter of a camera). He meets Niko Kurihara, the female protagonist, who dislikes men, is a master of martial arts, and is of course beautiful. Utsuru attempts to prove to Niko that he is not the guy she thinks he so he can take a picture of her. He starts by investigating Niko?s friend?s date, who appears to be a deceiving guy according to rumors??


*Genre:* Action, Comedy, Martial arts, School life, Shounen
*Author/Artist:* Tsuchida Kenta

Read chapters 0 and 1, looks to be an entertaining somethingsomething.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 21, 2010)

What wasn't this a oneshot?


Chapter 0 wasn't bad at all, nothing exceptional but I'd be ready to start this up weekly if it's like chapter 0.

was a 6/10 imo


simple humor but easy to just pick up and leave when you want from the look of it


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2010)

The oneshot was chapter 0, apparently it got picked up as a series.  I prefer Niko's red hair to her blond.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmm her friend looked better in the one shot but the series seem fine, though I think this series would have been better for a monthly, there's a bit many cliches so far in chapter 1, though 0 was more refreshing

then again  chapter 1 is to get as many followers as possible so it's understandable.

The main caracter remind me a bit of the main girl from That Demon detective series (no not Yuyu)


I like the other one to but more for the tan, the way she look is a bit cliche when colored, but it's fine in B/W

(Note wouldn't you say it's brown rather than red in the one shot ? )


tan with crimson hair and green eyes and it would have been perfect for me 



Finished chapter 1 now, Was glad to see that the worst thing from the oneshot was removed the stupid 1 hit dealing with an entire group


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2010)

Overall I'd say the one-shot had a better exposition, in less pages, probably because it had to delve deeper into the characters.  The dialogue was better and I liked how they didn't even add that extra kid.  Also, the fight sequences were pretty good.  Hopefully they'll get better as the series progresses.  I wish they had kept the original Shutter's eye design. 

She's probably brunette with a reddish tinge.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 21, 2010)

So just for fun how many chapters do you think the series will reach?


personally i think it'll go to about chapter 52


hopefully not one to be canceled after 8-13 chapters


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 21, 2010)

I actually liked the first chapter more than oneshot. Mostly because I dislike the cliche of a bad bishie guy who "collects" girls and dumps them after sleeping (that model guy). I'm glad that such a character wasn't implemented in 1st chapter.

Looking forward to the next chapter and hope it won't get cancelled soon (assuming its quality won't deteriorate).

Also, If there would be one, I'm curious to see who will end up as a male sidekick character. Because with 90+% probability they end up as my favourite character in series


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2010)

Akatora said:


> So just for fun how many chapters do you think the series will reach?
> 
> 
> personally i think it'll go to about chapter 52
> ...



I can't say for sure since I don't know how quickly it'll get stale, but I guess 30.


----------



## samnas (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmm, the first chapter was quite good, it does has the potential to be a good series ... The theme is photography which is quite cool and unique ...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 21, 2010)

I liked it, though in the oneshot, the Shutter Eye reminded me of the Sharingan. 

First chapter was good, and it has potential.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2010)

Really?  With the different angles of view and its appearance in the one-shot, I thought Rinnegan.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 21, 2010)

i liked the one shot better. i liked the gag where sanada? would spin into a perfect landing whenever he was hit. i hope the author is creative to do a manga about photography.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, it appearance it looked like the Rinnegan. I was thinking more ability wise though.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 21, 2010)

I wanted to make this thread.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Interesting, is the manga going to expand on the one-shot then?  Anyway I'm looking for a manga to start from the early stages, perhaps I will read this one then


----------



## Bleach (Feb 21, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> I wanted to make this thread.



2 slow!


----------



## Tools (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmmm- interesting, I did enjoy the chapter 0 but I liked it more then chapter 1. Well let's just wait and see how things turn out.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

i wanted a spin off from gundam 00.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 21, 2010)

Chapter did not leave any impression besides it being about a photographer. Art was bland. I don't see this lasting too long, also will just end up as a cushion for Medaka Box & Psyren.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah... I'm not sure if this will last in SJ. They're on a roll with cuts lately. :/


----------



## Random Member (Feb 22, 2010)

While I thought the one shot and chapter 1 itself were nice, I really just can't see this working as something ongoing for some reason. Hopefully whatever we get out of the story turns out good.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 28, 2010)

Time to read chapter 2


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2010)

I forgot in the series he hasn't revealed his ability to guess sizes yet...reminds me a bit of Nayu from Chu-Bra!


----------



## samnas (Feb 28, 2010)

Well chapter 2 gave me some good laughs but i am still undecided about this series ...


Now why would a person with a special ability reveal his powers in front of so many people? I find this bit quite weird ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, I certainly know who not to challenge in rock, scissor, paper. I'm still on the fence about this series since it really hasn't established a clear direction.


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (Feb 28, 2010)

I feel like this manga is a bit predictable. Later on you will find out that he is dieing and the nose bleed is a result of the eye's effect on the brain. I don't really see where this can go


----------



## Mider T (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm interested to see how he trained his eye to be like that, he isn't Deidara.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 28, 2010)

Interesting. I think we'll be seeing some more characters, and after this it might get a bit more serious.

Expecting a woman to be the main villain :ho


----------



## KaiserPhoenix (Mar 1, 2010)

haha, maybe we'll see other photographers introduced as well


----------



## Lucius (Mar 1, 2010)

quite fun so far. hope the mangaka can keep it up. think its pretty original but i'm not sure in what direction this manga is going or can go either..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2010)

lol, the counselor as an adviser to the photography club? Well, I guess that does put Sanada on a leash


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2010)

I was surprised they went the route of "we'll express our love after you graduate" I've never seen that before in a manga outside of a flashback/in present time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2010)

^I've seen that route done to death in shoujo mangas.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 14, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I was surprised they went the route of "we'll express our love after you graduate" I've never seen that before in a manga outside of a flashback/in present time.





Kira Yamato said:


> ^I've seen that route done to death in shoujo mangas.



^This is true.


----------



## samnas (Mar 14, 2010)

Kind of a nice chapter, lol the counselor ...

Sanada actually slapped the teacher, now this usually never happens ...


----------



## Akatora (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok chapter, not the most interesting, but the series make me laugh which is what this kind of series is for


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 14, 2010)

Chapter 3 was actually entertaining. 

Keeping expectations low,though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2010)

Scan for Ch.4 is out.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 25, 2010)

am i really the only one who thought what is ryoma echizen doing with a camera, did this guy work as an assistant under the dude who did prince of tennis before, because especially in the one shot, the main character looks like ryoma, originally i thought this was a new series from the pot guy


----------



## Akatora (Mar 25, 2010)

well there is a bit that makes me think along the lines of Tenipuri to but it's ok
Tenipuri was an ok show as long as they didn't play Tennis Matches 

When they simply trained or went along doing there stuff it was fine but really the Tennis Matches were snore time.


I found the new tough guy in the series to be interesting enough, but kinda forced into this a bit to quick and so not get the depth that should have been given 

Should have spend 1 more chapter to get this done in the right pace, then again he doesn't know how long his series will get so maybe this will work best for a 2-3 volume series


----------



## Jugger (Mar 25, 2010)

I think this series will get atleast good start chapter 7 will be in colors

#18 (05/04) :
Naruto (Lead Color)
Reborn, Lock On (Color)


----------



## illmatic (Mar 25, 2010)

"Mada mada dane"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, since a guy has been added to the club, I wonder if the 5th member will be female?


----------



## tina yuzuki (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a feeling this manga will out last ane doki


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 25, 2010)

i dont know , i see the club as more of a temporary solution to a problem, the teacher, who i think looks as young as the kids, i wouldnt even know that he was a teacher if they didnt call him that, rather than a vehicle to further mischief

edit: apparently ane doki is officially over, which is a shame cause i think the art style alone is enough to keep it going, plus i cant see how its worse than anything any of the big three are doing these days


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2010)

Scan for ch.6 is now out.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2010)

She ended up socking him anyway.  Something tells me the filler chapters are coming to an end soon though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2010)

It was a rather boring chapter. We get it...Niko doesn't like having her picture taken.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2010)

#18 (05/04) :
Naruto (Lead Color)
Beelzebub
One Piece
Kuroko
Bleach
Lock On (Color)
Psyren
Toriko
Reborn (Color)
Nurarihyon
Yotsuya
Inumaru
Sket Dance
Hokenshitsu
Kochi
Gintama
Hunter
Bakuman
Medaka
Kashikoi
Jaguar

Forecast is good, for now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2010)

Scan for ch.7 is now out.


----------



## Muah (Apr 7, 2010)

I thought this was about Usopp Though it sounds good despite the stereotypical female hating men, female protagonist.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2010)

Yuki is just too damn trustworthy  


But I can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2010)

Something tells me his eye has other abilities...maybe eidetic memory?


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

This manga had so much potential, but now it's developing properly like one of those annoying love mangas you love so much Kira


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah let's hope the series does something drastic and quick.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 17, 2010)

Interesting. Maybe we'll see a rival photographer?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2010)

Good seeing Sanada call out Yuki on making a bone headed move. Although the scene kind of went south after he jumped back out the third story window. 



Freija said:


> This manga had so much potential, but now it's developing properly like one of those annoying love mangas you love so much Kira



If that was the case then how come I haven't said anything positive about it in weeks?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 25, 2010)

Good chapter

Found it pretty funny


----------



## Lucius (Apr 25, 2010)

seems a rival needs to enter the stage soon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I guess that shutter eye technique does take a toll on it's user....


----------



## Random Member (Apr 25, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Wait, how do you know this?



Says it on the bottom of page 19.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 25, 2010)

Was ok, but really I hoped for more than this

I hope the series soon start up for real so far it's been ok, but it doesn't stand out enough yet to last imo


----------



## Zhyo (Apr 27, 2010)

This manga is getting more and more close to get canceled, imo.
Like, all the chapters are based on the same "pattern", but i still got a laugh from chapter 9.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2010)

Scan for ch.10 is now out.


----------



## Random Member (May 8, 2010)

A cliche development this past chapter but hopefully it'll make for some interesting results in the upcoming chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2010)

Hot super model with her glasses off...nerdy with them on???!!

Never seen that before 

At the very least, the photography club should have met their membership mark.


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2010)

Couldn't really pay attention to this chapter, can anyone synthesize?


----------



## Nightwish (May 9, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Couldn't really pay attention to this chapter, can anyone synthesize?





Kira Yamato said:


> Got super model with her glasses off...nerdy with them on???!!
> 
> Never seen that before
> 
> At the very least, the photography club should have met their membership mark.





To add to it, she apparently likes Sanada and transfers into his class.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Couldn't really pay attention to this chapter, can anyone synthesize?



Supermodel who has romantic interests in Sanada appears. She's shy and reserved when not in modeling mode and plays a role in this series as a rival love interest that will most likely not go anywhere since Sanada probably won't reciprocate those feelings.


----------



## Nightwish (May 9, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Supermodel who has romantic interests in Sanada appears. She's shy and reserved when not in modeling mode and plays a role in this series as a rival love interest that will most likely not go anywhere since Sanada probably won't reciprocate those feelings.



I like my short summary better.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2010)

I completely forgot Niko hadn't agreed to join the photography club. And I wonder who took the photo of her undressing? I can't believe it would be Sanada. That isn't his style.


----------



## Akatora (May 15, 2010)

Better than chapter 10

then again chapter 10 was really just a -_- chapter 

THis here atleast had a bit more potential, but it's still the same thing


----------



## Kirito (May 15, 2010)

I predict love-love fight between Niko and that model

And Sanada being accused of what he didn't do

Niko then gives Sanada the cold shoulder

model gives her rival advice and tells her that "you love Sanada"

by some plot-no-jutsu everything is well again


----------



## Proxy (May 15, 2010)

Wouldn't make sense for him to take a picture like that, but something tells me she'll suspect it was him.


----------



## Kirito (May 15, 2010)

Proxy said:


> Wouldn't make sense for him to take a picture like that, but something tells me she'll suspect it was him.





jasper222 said:


> And Sanada being accused of what he didn't do



Hence what I wrote

but if this is the way it'll go then Lock On would end pretty soon


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2010)

Not shocked Sanada was able to identify the criminal with minimal effort. However, it sort end it rather quickly, even though we knew Niko was the final member.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2010)

Niko got knocked down a peg, this pleases me.


----------



## Proxy (May 20, 2010)

Niko dropped the tough girl act, this pleases me.


----------



## Nightwish (May 20, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Niko got knocked down a peg, this pleases me.



 Not digging her character Mider?


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2010)

Tsundere are fine when they actually make progress on there dere side and not regress back to stage one of tsun each chapter.  She really had no reason to keep getting worked up.


----------



## Proxy (May 21, 2010)

Well, the act is just because of her trying to hide how she feels for Sanada.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2010)

Niko may have shown a softer side to everyone but she's still going to put on the tough girl act whenever it involves direct interaction with Sanada. As long as that stays intact, I'll be having problems with Niko.


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2010)

New plot as well!  I never noticed that Niko hardly ever smiles...probably because she isn't emo about it.

And the entrance page was a clear Haruhi ripoff


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2010)

Members A & B of the Newspaper club really were useless. Throw in the fact that they're only contribution was challenging Sanada (w/ Shutter eyes) to Rock, Scissor, Papers and you have some really fail members. 

Now, it looks like Arata has found an interest in Sanada (or at least his abilities)


----------



## Kirito (May 24, 2010)

lol fail janken?

super eye ftw


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2010)

Even when he's taking pictures of a guy it's indirectly related to a girl. Well, at least there was a bit of variety employed.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2010)

I wonder how his mind works that he thinks taking pictures of guys is boring?


----------



## Kirito (Jun 3, 2010)

He's a guy. Of course it would be boring.

Or maybe he uses the pics for bribery purposes :ho


----------



## Akatora (Jun 4, 2010)

Chapter 14 was a nice surprise

was more entertaining to read than most of the other more same same chapters


----------



## illmatic (Jun 6, 2010)

Issue 28 Bottom 5:

Inumaru
Psyren
Medaka Box
Yotsuya
*Lock On*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2010)

Something's seriously wrong with people when Psyren is included in the bottom 5. 

Lock-On has had problems developing an actual storyline, which I think is it's weak spot.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 6, 2010)

This manga was about to be cut since the 1st chapter with protagonists like Nami, Robin and Sasuke.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 6, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Something's seriously wrong with people when Psyren is included in the bottom 5.



It perplexes a lot of people.

It happens all the time, you'll see a manga be in the top 5 one week and then in the bottom 5 the next. But you'll see manga like Naruto that reminds the same no matter what.


----------



## Lucius (Jun 6, 2010)

^the system does seem kind of flawed since long running stuff with a big fanbase always has an advantage. no matter how much the quality has dropped over the time.

wished one person could only vote for the same manga every 2 weeks or something.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2010)

The new guy is superficial but I couldn't find myself exactly hating him.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2010)

He has his moments of wisdom, he looks to be more than what meets the eye.  Expecting him to be a pivotal point to the plot.  


Or fodder.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 13, 2010)

New chapter was interesting.

Explains why he's so adamant about taking pictures. Also sheds some light on why he's so clueless about relationships


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 13, 2010)

Ends with a Grope.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, this was one of the more interesting chapters since we delve into Sanada's past and discover why he takes pictures. 

That's why I was really surprised at the ending of the chapter


----------



## Kirito (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh man I understand Sanada. 

But the chapter ending


----------



## Random Member (Jun 13, 2010)

I thought it was a pretty nice chapter. Had a nice feel to it and it was cool to see some of Sanada's past.

The owner of that special hand on the train picked the wrong ass to grope.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2010)

Scan for ch.17 is now out.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 21, 2010)

Ouch! That toe stomp.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2010)

Is Niko really that hot that she always has molesters after her?


----------



## Random Member (Jun 21, 2010)

The heroine aura must be attracting those molesters as well. I'd say she's drawn to be attractive but imo, not enough so to seem the type to have a plethora of molesters coming after her. 

If that's what she says happened though...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2010)

Good job of Sanada not directly intervening and letting Niko take care of that pervert.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 21, 2010)

> 658 ： ◆EizHb38XPU ：10/06/22 02:32 ID:TRVNMPSg
> 小ネタ
> ・録音out
> ・30ドベ５録音、四谷、PSY、銀、いぬ
> ...


Issue 30 Bottom 5:
Inumaru
Gintama
Psyren
Yotsuya
Lock On (out)

Issue 31:
Lead CP: SWOT (New Series) by Sugita Naoya (author of Zan)
CP: Nurarihyon

Issue 32:
Lead CP: Oumagadoki Doubutsuen (New Series) by Horikoshi Kouhei


Looks like Lock On is getting the cut.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, that sucks.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 21, 2010)

Ah, you kidding me?

It was pretty good too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2010)

I wonder if that Sanada centric chapter last week was in response to it's poor rankings...


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm surprise that  Yotsuya  didn't get cut before Lock On.


This is just SJ making room for the new series.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 21, 2010)

Yotsuya can't be cut


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 21, 2010)

Aww I was kind of liking this


----------



## illmatic (Jun 21, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Issue 30 Bottom 5:
> Inumaru
> Gintama
> Psyren
> ...



YES, Yotsuya survives another week.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jun 21, 2010)

Goddammit, Jump.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 21, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Yotsuya can't be cut





illmatic said:


> YES, Yotsuya survives another week.



 A lot of people expected it to be  cut first if any manga was to be cut. If it keeps remaining in the bottom5 and with SJ willingness to cut manga for new series. 

I don't know how much longer it can survive, the bottom 5 is a bitch.


----------



## 8 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nightwish said:


> Issue 30 Bottom 5:
> Inumaru
> Gintama
> Psyren
> ...



 *ADIEU LOCK ON!* ​













i wont miss you


----------



## Lupin (Jun 24, 2010)

Meh. I was pretty interested in seeing how the story would develop too. The eye technique is pretty interesting.

Too bad it's getting the cut. Didn't seem to last long enough to me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2010)

Final Chapter 

Farewell Sanada and Co.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 26, 2010)

Had very few good moments. Those few were nice but I won't be missing this.


----------



## Lucius (Jun 26, 2010)

aww goodbyes are always so sad.. while there wasn't anything exceptional I'll still miss it.


----------



## Proxy (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd rather it be discontinued without a rushed ending, since it never turns out well. I enjoyed it while it lasted.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, that was a rather predictable ending. It doesn't instill the same rage within me as the ending for Mx0, Double Arts or Pretty Face but it's sad to see a series that had potential (but failed to live up to it) cut short. Hopefully the mangaka has better luck on the next project.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 26, 2010)

Bah, it ended


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2010)

I wanted to see his father and his eye.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 26, 2010)

Another one bites the dust.

sigh


----------

